# Why do you do it?



## birrew (Dec 19, 2012)

Being new to all this i'm really interested to know why everyone does Urbex?

And what do you get from it?

So please do tell 

Cheers Wayne


----------



## night crawler (Dec 19, 2012)

You might want to read the headder at the top of the home page. It may be Perceived as an Urbex site but in reallity it's not. I just like takng photos and this place suits my needs.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 19, 2012)

i agree with night crawler i just get a sence of freedom and it satifiys curiosity to see buildings in decay espesialy inside


----------



## birrew (Dec 19, 2012)

Understand urbex was maybe not the best word for it.....but would really like to understand why people pick this type of photography and exploring over any over if you know where I'm coming from


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah i do get what you mean i cant speak for everybody but i take my camera everywhere with me and empty buildings just seem more intresting to photograph to me ive been to a couple now and its just enjoyable and a cheap hobby once you have your camera etc (compared to shooting/bike raceing i do it to see what the majority of people dont


----------



## birrew (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah a couldn't agree more about the expense side of things....I'm looking to do this as I'm grown up now and seen how much things have changed since I was a kid in my local area and don't want to forgot that and hope can't show people what we're losing....and hopefully it'll help improve my photography skills aswell


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 19, 2012)

For me its a mixture of all kinds of things, curiosity, the rush of being somewhere where more often than not your not supposed to be, exploration and most of all capturing the place and hopefully its essence with images


----------



## cogito (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh well, I suppose it's the season for old chestnuts!


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 19, 2012)

youve just got to get out there and find places and take a camera im new to this aswell so i could be wrong in saying this but there is no right or wrong way of doing it its just about enjoying it for what it is


----------



## Walrus75 (Dec 19, 2012)

birrew said:


> Being new to all this i'm really interested to know why everyone does Urbex?
> ...


Interesting question that can be answered by asking yourself, for instance, why you enjoy visiting organised and authorised places like castles and stately homes homes run by the National Trust - there are always little hidey-holes in places like those that you aren't allowed access to and surely that peaks your interest? Well UrbEx for me is merely an extension or expansion of that peaked interest.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 19, 2012)

for me its about history im fairly new to photography and im still learning but my first interest is still about the location and its use in the past


----------



## DamnedBuster (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't explore due to my age and other 'factors'. Also, even if i was able to get out and about there's no way I could ever produce anything near to the quality images and write ups you guys deliver.

I'm just glad I can view the forum and through the eyes of others enjoy these desolate spaces.


----------



## bridlad (Dec 20, 2012)

i dont do it, i just sit back in the comfort of my own warm home in front of my pc and watch you lot do it


----------



## birrew (Dec 20, 2012)

Suppose thats one way to avoid hassle lol


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 20, 2012)

its not the same its a buzz to get out there and do it


----------



## birrew (Dec 20, 2012)

Do you get much hassle doing this?...guessing the urban stuff you would?


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 20, 2012)

erm it depends really technicly yes you can be breaking the law depending on where you are and some sites have security etcjust stick bya couple of basic rules witch are on the info part of this site and it will keep trouble minimal if you are seen/caught just remain respectful to the police/security if yiur not damaging the place and are respectful to whoever has collard you youll probly get a bit of an earfull and told to sling your hook if you dond have permission its tresspassi g witch is a criminal offence


----------



## mookster (Dec 20, 2012)

I do it because it stops me from going nuts.


----------



## steve2109 (Dec 20, 2012)

I do it because my wife doesn't !!! i get some hours of peace !! love you really dear


----------



## Curtaintwitcher (Dec 20, 2012)

Although I havn't been exploring for years I used to do so as a child when I used to take myself off round buildings, didn't have a camera then but used to love looking at the abandoned stuff and empty rooms, and the feeling that the past occupants were pleased that you dropped by. I love this website as it takes me back to my childhood hobby and I get to look round buildings from the comfort of my computer screen. Would love to go exploring again but time and work dictate otherwise. Could spend hours in an old abandoned building...


----------



## night crawler (Dec 20, 2012)

sweet pea said:


> erm it depends really technicly yes you can be breaking the law depending on where you are and some sites have security etcjust stick bya couple of basic rules witch are on the info part of this site and it will keep trouble minimal if you are seen/caught just remain respectful to the police/security if yiur not damaging the place and are respectful to whoever has collard you youll probly get a bit of an earfull and told to sling your hook if you dond have permission its tresspassi g witch is a criminal offence



It is not a criminal offense it's a civil one which is why they ask you to leave if it was a criminal like on MOD property the police would arrest you.


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 20, 2012)

oh okay i didnt know that night crawler thanks for the info i did skim across the legal bit but to be honest im not to worried about the legal implications of it for me personally


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 20, 2012)

Tis the season for repeated threads, fa la la la la la la la la...

Closing this one as it's been done a few times on here (somewhere)...

Merry Christmas all


----------

